

JPMorgan Said to Have Doubted Madoff Long Before His Scheme Was Revealed - fleitz
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/02/04/business/04madoff.html

======
phlux
And I am sure they were making money off them, thus didnt do anything about
it.

